# FF trophy



## Griff (Mar 24, 2008)

OK. I have a lot a why of reasons this took so long. I didn't have a day off for four weeks, I had a sinus infection, I'm in the middle of a remodel of my home office and the family room, the trophey shop lied about when it would be done, etc. At first I thought "Blame it on Puff" like everyone else does, but the blame belongs squarely on me -- and the trophey shop. Nonetheless, it does look great and it looks like a chunck of ice. I wish it was on my mantle. Congratualtions Brian and please accept my apologies for the tardiness. The FedEx truck will pull up to your house this week.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 24, 2008)

Where is mine ?

That looks way cool.


----------



## Finney (Mar 24, 2008)

nice...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice, Griff!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats worth the wait...Nice job Griff.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool! Looks great!


----------



## john pen (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice...Look like it will be wirth the wait...

And please dont underestimate blaming stuff on Puff...


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Mar 24, 2008)

Well worth the wait!  It looks fantastic!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 24, 2008)

That is an awesome looking trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats !


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet! For once it's not my fault!  
Griff that trophy is way cool! 8)


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks great! I'm sure that'll have a place of honor in the trophy case.

--John


----------

